# Cannot make an HTTP, HTTPS, or FTP connection



## laxkiddan (Jun 17, 2009)

My desktop computer (xp) all of a sudden can't connect to the internet. In internet explorer(v6.0), under diagnostic test, it told me that I cant make a connection with HTTP, HTTPS, or FTP connection. I've done pings and it makes connections with other websites and such. I dont have any known firewalls up. What the hell is the problem!?!?


----------



## Templaar (Apr 1, 2009)

1. What kind of internet connection do you have? LAN or via modem?
2. Is the cable plugget to your computer?
3. What do you see in Control Panel -> Network Connection?
4. In Start->Run write cmd and in black window: ipconfig /all


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## laxkiddan (Jun 17, 2009)

-The modem is an Arris TM502G/CT - 8. 
-The router is a Linksys WRT54G with up to date firmware. 
-The desktop is wired through the router and the modem. (The router works fine- I have two laptops connecting to it both wired and wirelessly). 
-The computer is running XP home edition Version 2002, Service Pack 3


With "ping 206.190.60.37":
-- Reply from ...: bytes = 32 time=22ms TTL=52 (4x)
-- Stats: 4 Packets sent and received, none lost, with an average trip time of 21 ms

With "ping yahoo.com":
-- Reply from...: bytes=32 time=99ms TTL 52
-- Stats: 4 packets sent and received, none lost, with an average trip time of 99ms

With "NBTSTAT -n":
-- KARENHOME <00> Unique Registered
MSHOME <00> Group Registered
KARENHOME <20> Unique Registered 
MSHOME <1E> Group Registered
MSHOME <1D> Unique Registered
..__MSBROWSE__. <01> Group Registered

With "ipconfig/all": 
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : karenhome
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.ma.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.ma.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Conne
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-3F-0C-0C
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.71.226


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This sounds like a firewall or Internet security application blocking the requests.


----------



## laxkiddan (Jun 17, 2009)

I dont have any firewall applications running that i know about. The windows one is disabled. I had norton 360, which i uninstalled, and there didnt change anything (and besides, i didnt use its firewall options when it was intalled).


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Did you use the Norton removal tool? http://service1.symantec.com/Support/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039

Boot into safe mode with networking and see if you have a connection.


----------



## laxkiddan (Jun 17, 2009)

I uninstalled Norton using the tool you linked to, it took it off, and now the internet works again! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! (I had also followed your suggestion to try the computer in safe mode with networking before uninstalling norton and it too connected to the web)

Now the question is: do i reinstall norton 360 for virus protection or should i get something else?


P.S. Do you have a guess what the specific problem may have been?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

If it is 360 version 3 then you might want to keep it. If it isn't then i would find a replacement. Have a look here for the different programs out there.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f174/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-115548.html

Most uninstallations of Norton leave services behind and those are what block internet access. That is why Norton has its own tool for removing it.


----------

